# 3 Piece Steelies Wheel Build



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

I've finally acquired all the parts i need to get my 3 piece Steelies started finally. What we have here originally is some Revolution 3 piece wheels not perfect by any means and some B1 Passat/Dasher wheels. 
Original Specs on the Revolution splits is 15x7 et ~ 25 4x100 centers. One center is cracked on a spoke so i don't feel safe running these at this point in time but i'll look into getting them repaired. Now what i'm planning on doing is actually using some 13in steelie centers as my base for the wheels. center will be removed and a flat sphere/ring will be created to weld to the center and new bolt holes will be cut into this machined/cut ring so that what i come up with is a 3 piece wheel Aluminum Lips and Barrels and Powdercoated Steel Centers. NEw specs won't that impressive but i will widen them a bit by mounting the centers to rear of lip. Sandwich construction. Right now i'm sourcing the metal rings to be cut out either on a waterjet or possibly a cnc plasma cutter, just looking at my options right now. Here are the parts so far







The idea is chrome powdercoat for the centers or a darker silver, polished lips and silver powdered barrels.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Any update on this? If so, let me know here: *The Official Wheel Build Almanac & Reference Thread*

I'll include your build in the list if you are going to follow through with your plans.


----------

